
Apple is screwing up HomeKit; here’s how they can fix it - dconrad
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/30/apple-is-screwing-up-homekit-heres-how-they-can-fix-it/
======
fabrice_d
Apple is making it harder for device makers, but more future proof for users,
which are not at the mercy of great-product-of-the-day to see its backend
shutdown.

Users need to have full local control on the communication of their home
devices. That doesn't mean you can't access them remotely too, but you should
not rely on the cloud doing the smart things. The real interesting question is
how to build something that is as easy as the cloud integration and as user
centric as Apple's.

